# Best fish finder now days?



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey all,
Im looking at updgrading my sonar unit and am wondering who claims to be the best nowdays.
Im really interested in the Lowrance X125, would like a gps/chartplotter, but its just not in the budget, ill have to stick to the handheld with the navionics chip for that I guess. How are the humming birds? I have one now, just a basic cheap model and it wont graph at speeds above 5mph or so, so high speed runs through new bays are a HUGE no no. With the more expensive models, are the transducers better?
What are your opinions?

Thanks
Bauer


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bauer, check out this conversation.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=65622

Check out the Lowrance and Humminbird forum here.
http://www.idofishing.com/forum/subpost ... lectronics

And here's some deals. 
http://www.idofishing.com/forum/showfla ... -798c-788c


----------

